# Question for 2011 Sentra SE-R CVT



## Chacet17 (Jun 2, 2014)

I've been looking for performance parts for this model on line and haven't found much. checked on carid but not sure there not really car specific. and was thinking of doing a SWAP for an Spec-V motor and Tranny will this be complicated to do and what would need to be changed?

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

It's not a easy as the old days now that all Nissans are CAN systems the wiring has to be way more precise


----------

